# Các Chị Cẩn Thận: Máy Giặt Samsung Tự Phát Hỏa



## charliepham (2 Tháng mười 2015)

*Theo tin tức từ hãng ABC của Úc, một cặp vợ chồng ở Tây Sydney đã trở thành nạn nhân mới nhất trong loạt sự cố phát hỏa của máy giặt Samsung. Thông tin cho biết chiếc máy giặt này nằm trong loạt sản phẩm lỗi mà  hang Samsung đã thông báo thu hồi và sửa chữa trong năm 2013 tại Úc.*

“Khổ chủ” của chiếc máy giặt nói trên, cô Lena Connaughton cho biết chiếc máy giặt bỗng nhiên bị nóng lên  bất thường và tự phát hỏa khi cô đang dung  nó. Được biết, đã có nhiều cảnh báo về độ an toàn không được đảm bảo của máy giặt Samsung, đặc biệt là ở những mẫu sản xuất năm 2013, và những cảnh báo lại có chiều hướng gia tăng trong những tuần gần đây.

Cô Connaughton nói rằng chồng cô đã dự định kiểm tra máy giặt khi nghe cảnh báo an toàn, tuy nhiên vì tên model máy giặt cũng như số series được in ở sau thùng máy, ở vị trí khó quan sát nên họ đã không kiểm tra kỹ. Cô Connaughton còn kể: “Tôi cho quần áo vào máy giặt như bình thường, bỏ đi làm việc một lúc, sau đó quay lại thì thấy khói đang bốc lên mù mịt. Tôi không nhìn thấy lửa, nhưng có rất nhiều khói đen. Vì thế, tôi đã đóng cửa lại, để cách ly không cho máy phát hỏa”. “Tuy nhiên…căn phòng của tôi đã bị cháy trụi.”





Ông Tom Cooper từ Sở cứu hỏa New South Wales cho biết bắt đầu từ tuần trước, sở cũng đã nhận được nhiều cuộc gọi báo cháy do máy giặt Samsung gây ra. Nguyên nhân được cho là trong quá trình sử dụng, máy bị đọng nước, rò rỉ vào mạch điều khiển làm cho mạch bị chập và bắt lửa. Ông Cooper cũng kêu gọi người dùng nên đối chiếu số seri của máy giặt đang sử dụng với danh sách máy có khả năng hỏng hóc trên website NSW Fair Trading.

Theo thống kê, trong số 144,000 máy giặt Samsung bị lỗi được bán ra ở Úc, đã có 60,000 máy đã được thu hồi và sửa chữa bảo trì tuy nhiên vẫn còn 83,000 máy chưa được kiểm tra kỹ thuật. Ông Cooper kêu gọi người dùng nên gọi điện trực tiếp đến bộ phận hỗ trợ khách hàng của hãng để được hỗ trợ xác định số seri của máy và nhận trợ giúp kiểm tra, bảo trì máy, tránh tình trạng sử dụng hàng bị lỗi gây nguy hiểm.


----------



## behuyennhu (2 Tháng mười 2015)

Ko biết ở VN có bị ko ta @@ hoang mang quá


----------



## charliepham (5 Tháng mười 2015)

behuyennhu đã viết:


> Ko biết ở VN có bị ko ta @@ hoang mang quá


Chưa nghe thông tin ở VN nhưng cẩn thận vẫn hơn bạn ah, nghe bảo hàng máy giặt SS thường dính lỗi!


----------



## hongphongtt (26 Tháng mười 2015)

Samsung mạnh về mảng điện thoại thôi, độ điện nhà mình hay chọn LG, giá phải chăng mà hiệu năng lại tốt nữa.


----------



## banda20 (6 Tháng mười một 2015)

hongphongtt đã viết:


> Samsung mạnh về mảng điện thoại thôi, độ điện nhà mình hay chọn LG, giá phải chăng mà hiệu năng lại tốt nữa.


Bạn này nói giống ý mình nè, độ điện nhà mình hay chọn LG, giá phải chăng mà hiệu năng lại tốt nữa


----------



## hongphongsgu (6 Tháng mười một 2015)

LG được cái tv & máy giặt lồng ngang là ngon còn điều hòa, tủ lạnh thì còn thua xa các hãng khác


----------

